# Sickly Chicken



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

I noticed when i went into the pen today one of my chickens has alienated itself from the rest of the flock. It stays to itself. When i went over to it it just let me pick it up. Im just wondering what could be the prob. Do i need to maybe put it in a pen by itself and give it some antibiotics or something....any thoughts??? Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The first thing you need to do is just watch. You need to see what appears off in her movements, behavior. Next you need to pick her up and touch and feel from head to toe. Check for swelling, hot areas, tender areas.

Then make a list, comb color, appearance of eyes, nares (nostrils), are there bugs, her crop? When did she last lay? How old is she? There is really nothing in your post that would give anyone a clue what might be wrong with her.

Hitting them with antibiotics without thought can do more harm than good. Antibiotics are disease specific and nothing in your post points to any specific problem.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Are there any other symptoms? How old is she? Has she been laying eggs? It is hard to say without more information.


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

She died yesterday. She was about 3 mths old. I didnt notice any sores or marks on her. So i dont know but hopefully the rest will be ok. Thanks.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I am so sorry! I hope the rest of your flock will be OK.


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks. I get so attached to my animals i hate it when one dies. It was one of my favorites because it had the prettiest colors. But yea im gonna keep a close eye on the rest of them just to make sure.


----------

